# whats this?



## princesuhaib (Apr 1, 2009)

What is the proper name for this fish, also the common name?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Looks like a Yellow Tail Damsel to me.


----------



## princesuhaib (Apr 1, 2009)

ok sweet! thank you


----------



## juice28 (Apr 23, 2009)

yea its a yellow tail. I just got rid of mine, dont let the LFS fool you thay are small and very pretty but they are very mena especially if they are the first fish in the tank theget very territorial mine terrorised omy namdarin, killed my domino damsel and even harrased my decorator crab..he was so bad he used to flash his fins at his own reflection in the glass..after he started picking at my mandarin I took him back. theyre good fish and usually sold as beginer fish because they are very hardy but if i could start over, id get a goby or firefish as lon gas the tank is cycled good already just starting id actually wait on fish ans stick with the cleaner crew of inverts for at least a month minimum


----------



## klosxe (Jul 5, 2008)

totally disagree. They are pretty cute, and in a sufficiently sized system, not a problem at all. They dont bug any of my coral, fish, or other stuff; plus they add movement to a tank :-D

overall I'd give then a 9 out of 10; they are hardy and not a nuisance, they don't get very big, and are cute along the way 

personally I've never had a problem with them, so I'd recommend them to both seasoned and beginner reefers alike 

Good luck with your tank!


----------



## aquakid (Jun 22, 2008)

Yellowtailed Damselfish


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Yellowtailed DEVIL... (damsel)

You get one case out of every 200 that Kloxse mentioned. If you don't believe me, let me look for some threads.


----------



## klosxe (Jul 5, 2008)

Cody said:


> Yellowtailed DEVIL... (damsel)
> 
> You get one case out of every 200 that Kloxse mentioned. If you don't believe me, let me look for some threads.


sorry Cody, but i strongly disagree. In my 600 gallon display tank; I have 12 of them and they are very peaceful and just add a lot of color and movement in and around the rock. In my 24 gallon system; the one is the only fish in there "besides a yellow watchman) and he, again, isn't a problem at all. sadly I dont have any damsels in any of my other reef tank systems... 

I've never had any issues with the species; and the few issues that many speak of are often, IMHO, over exaggerated and then taken word for word by others; leading to a bad reputation for a pretty nice fish.

Personally; I think they are a fine choice when it comes to a smaller reef fish. I perfer Chromis, especially the Blue/Green or a watchmen/goby of somekind; but I think you shouldnt have any issue with keeping this cute lil guy


----------



## chrismcdonald (Apr 12, 2009)

i heard storys from friends "KEEP IN MY MIND THIS IS SECOUND HAND STORYS" about them killing other fish. One i know for sure was a flame angle dwarf. It might just be people buy these fish and put them in at the wrong times in the wrong size tank or over stocked tank. But i am new two salt water tanks and have only had my tank for a couple weeks now so dont take my word on it im a newbie.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

The problem with the Yellow Tail Damsel, from my personal first hand experience, is tank size. This fish is very similar in behavior to a Banded Coral Shrimp. In the proper size aquarium, they are generally very peaceful. However, when you stick them in small quarters, say 29 gallons or less, they become territorial and aggressive to new additions. 

Some of the stories you hear are also due to the "cycle" process. All fish become much more aggressive during the cycle and the Yellow Tail Damsel is often used for cycling. 

Finally, there are 4 or 5 different species sold as a "Yellow Tail" Damsel. When you hear stories on the internet, you can't really be sure if it is the true Yellow Tail, such as the one pictured above, or another more aggressive variety.

Good thread.


----------



## klosxe (Jul 5, 2008)

Pasfur said:


> The problem with the Yellow Tail Damsel, from my personal first hand experience, is tank size. This fish is very similar in behavior to a Banded Coral Shrimp. In the proper size aquarium, they are generally very peaceful. However, when you stick them in small quarters, say 29 gallons or less, they become territorial and aggressive to new additions.
> 
> Some of the stories you hear are also due to the "cycle" process. All fish become much more aggressive during the cycle and the Yellow Tail Damsel is often used for cycling.
> 
> ...


Agree mostly with you Pasfur. I think that the behavioral limits of various fish is really the main limiting factor when to comes to stalking these days with the vast improvements that have been made in filtration, ect. I agree that you should have a proper environment, not only for the yellow tail damsel, but for any marine creature. Our tanks, even vast ones like my main 1400g system, are so minimal when you are comparing the quantity of water to the environment these creatures come from, we need to be sure to adequately provide for all the needs of our pets. Often I think that the stories we hear of "Attacks" by this beautiful fish is often the fault of the owner; either though putting two species are compatible together, putting a fish into too small of a space for it's needs, ect. If you do it properly, you can discover the true beauty and nature that the yellow tail damsel adds to any reef aquarium. I would never discuorage anyone from steering away from this fish; unless under unique circumstances.
Like I said earlier, often these "horror" stories are the cause of the owner, and you need to do things right the firstime around and know all aspects of what you are talking about before you go and try to influence others away from a species based on a bad experience that you had; when you didnt do it poperly. Research is key in this hobby; the more the better! There is always more to learn, and dont be afraid to ask!
Sorry for the lengthy post, but I wanted to be sure my point was fully understood 
Good luck!


----------

